# Being admitted tomorrow...



## FairyNuff (Sep 1, 2010)

... so they can give me the steroids to strengthen the baby's lungs. Measuring as full term now, don't think it will be long  

On a happier note they prescribed me some codeine for all the pains, I am so looking forward to a good (drug-induced) nights sleep!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck with everything! Hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck, hope it all goes well, we will be thinking of you


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2010)

thinking of you, Hope baby is here soon and you can both go home and enjoy life together.

xx


----------



## Cate (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck!  And be prepared for the steroids to send your blood sugars even more bonkers than they have been - I needed something like 4 times my normal amount of insulin when I had them last year.

Hope to hear of a safe delivery soon (ish!).


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck all the best hun xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Thinking of You :0)


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck with everything. Hope all goes to plan. 

Rob


----------



## rachelha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sarah - have,they given you a timescale for when baby will be, evicted? Hope  all goes well, try to keep us updaTed if you can.


----------



## FairyNuff (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your messages, am finally home again!

They kept me in for 48 hours, checking my blood sugars every single hour. You wouldn't believe how tired I am! So relieved that I have had the steroids though. 

Am 31 weeks now, they are going to try to keep me going until 34 weeks. Fingers crossed, thanks again x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Crossing everything for you FairyNuff.


----------



## newbs (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck.  At least you are in the best place and they will be looking after you both.


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope your ok & the steroids aren't sending your sugars too mad, i'm keeping everything crossed & good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## cazscot (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck, my nephew was born 10 weeks premature weighing 4lbs and is now a healthy 16 year old!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 5, 2010)

All the best, hope the baby stays in there as long as possible!


----------



## bex123 (Sep 5, 2010)

good luck hun , both my boys were prem and big and both fine


----------

